# Injured chicken



## OmFlock (Apr 6, 2014)

I recently found one of my buckeye hens limping in the coup. She can't put weight on her left leg or move t as far as I can tell. I have moved her into my bedroom in a fenced off area with plenty of straw to keep her happy. What do I do to help her heal?


Sent from my iPod touch using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Pretty much what you've done so far. Keeping her from jumping down from places, like a roost, goes a long way to healing. 

If she seems particularly uncomfortable you can dissolved a 325 mg aspirin in a gallon of water. But even if she seems better on the aspirin keep her up for a few days longer to allow for more healing.


----------



## OmFlock (Apr 6, 2014)

Thx for the advice. She seems fine for now and comfortable as far as I can tell. Although she can't seem to feel her foot. I touched it and slightly turned it and she didn't seem to notice I was moving it at all. I will post updates throughout her recovery. Thx for the advice it really made me feel better about caring for her. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Leg injuries appear to be fairly common with large fowl. To see if she has movement see if she'll grip your finger with that leg. If she doesn't its possible she's pinched a nerve and it will need time to calm down.


----------



## OmFlock (Apr 6, 2014)

Ok I will try that. It's my first flock this year so I haven't really dealt with many injurys like this. Thx for the advice 


Sent from my iPod touch using Chicken Forum


----------

